# ARGH! Wish I Were Already In Florida ...



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2014)

I came across a boat for sale that would be an ideal live-aboard - a 1967 40' Chris-Craft Constellation.



The hull needs a bit of work (all wood w/ a fiberglass keel) and the on-board generator needs looking at, but other than that I think it's a steal at $5k.

Craigslist - 40ft. Chriscraft

I seriously have to get my pirate stuff out of storage ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice boat Phil, but I wouldn't want to live on a boat.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh, I would love living aboard.  But, haven't you been previously warned about the problems, Phil???


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Oh, I would love living aboard.  But, haven't you been previously warned about the problems, Phil???



Oh, yeah, I've lived aboard before. I had a lot more stuff at the time, too. The two toughest things are the maintenance costs and the dockage you get. I doubt I'll be cruising the Atlantic or the Gulf so maintenance isn't a high priority item, at least as far as engines and generators and such, because I plan to be tied-up to the dock and using shore power and water. 

If I get the chance (and the money) I would consider taking her out, but with the cost of fuel these days it would have to be a special occasion.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 25, 2014)

Hope you get to live the dream Phil.
Then you could share a photo of yourself with us... something like this:
View attachment 6126


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> Hope you get to live the dream Phil.
> Then you could share a photo of yourself with us... something like this:



LOL - thanks, Lois! If there are any young wenches sunbathing in the marina you can be sure I'll look just like that.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

How's the charter business?  Easy to create?  Easy to run?  That might be an answer to owning...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

That Guy said:


> How's the charter business?  Easy to create?  Easy to run?  That might be an answer to owning...



It might be, but I don't want to deal with people, and I would think there would be a lot of competition for something like that. 

Besides, they'd probably object to the barrels of rum and the "Walk The Plank" activities.

Now, if I could run a pirate cruise for the tourists I might be _very_ interested ...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 25, 2014)

Well Phil, they are not flying the Jolly Roger, but it's close.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Well Phil, they are not flying the Jolly Roger, but it's close.



Oh, I read all about them, Pap, and I'm green with envy.

Maybe I could just find another pirate and hold sword-fighting demos on-board. Of course, if I end up with a dinghy this will all become academic.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 25, 2014)

I have possibly found just the project boat for you, Sifu !  It would be extremely affordable, has no engine problems; and since you will be mostly at the dock, it should be able to withstand the waves once you do a little renovation work (which I am sure you are proficient at doing).
As an added bonus, you could be self-sufficient and also grow your own food.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, that would be _perfect_! Small enough to satisfy the minimalist in me, yet large enough to live-aboard comfortably and make boarding raids on other vessels. 

I like the green-on-green motif as well! :encouragement:


----------



## Ina (Mar 25, 2014)

But Phil, where would to put your big steering wheel? A pirate has to have a steering wheel to sing his pirate song at. :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

Ina, there's a joke along those lines but I am not going to tell it here, as it's a bit dirty.

There must be SOME place I could put my steering wheel, though ...


----------



## Ina (Mar 25, 2014)

Phil, wellllll I heard pirates can sing anywhere, so you can always store the wheel until you get a bigger boat.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

Ina said:


> Phil, wellllll I heard pirates can sing anywhere, so you can always store the wheel until you get a bigger boat.



Well, it's true that we _could_ sing anywhere, but we're actually kind of shy, so if we're not taking a shower or in a pub we tend to just hum.


----------



## Ina (Mar 25, 2014)

You must sing loudly, and a mighty yo ho ho, who else will teach us the pirating ways? :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2014)

Ina said:


> You must sing loudly, and a mighty yo ho ho, who else will teach us the pirating ways? :lofl:



I'm afraid it WILL have to be someone else that teaches you - I'm trading in my swords and pistols for pens and calculators, and becoming an accountant.

Much safer and you don't get seasick.


----------



## Ina (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought you were a writer, I think you have good ideas, and you have taught me a few things. I was the CEO and accountant for a commercial janitorial business that employed 329 people for 15 years. The stress almost killed me literally. Do something less stressful if you can.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2014)

Ina said:


> I thought you were a writer, I think you have good ideas, and you have taught me a few things. I was the CEO and accountant for a commercial janitorial business that employed 329 people for 15 years. The stress almost killed me literally. Do something less stressful if you can.



Oh, believe me, I was just kidding - I'm the last person you would ever see becoming an accountant. Numbers and I don't get along very well, and doing it as a job would completely wipe me out.

I owned a small janitorial biz myself - the work itself was fine but dealing with the employees and the paperwork was the tough part.

I really _would_ become a pirate before doing any of _that_ stuff again.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 28, 2014)

Phil,

I live nearby to the Banana River Lagoon and the Indian river Lagoon in Florida and have seen quite a few motor and especially large sailboats moored there for day,weeks,montha at a time.

Check it 

out.
http://banana-river-fishing.com/about-banana-river/


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2014)

Look at the size of that fish! layful:

Isn't the Banana River THE river they refer to when they say it smells? Not the regular odor of a river, mind you - more like garbage-type smells?

Or was that just one dissatisfied local teen? The same one who said Titusville is deadly boring and empty and he can't wait to leave?

(Although I believe it was Lois who sort of reinforced that view ... )


----------



## nan (Mar 28, 2014)

That boat sure looks great Phil ​ I wouldn't mind living on a boat myself.0


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 28, 2014)

nan said:


> That boat sure looks great Phil ​ I wouldn't mind living on a boat myself.0



It's definitely not the lifestyle for everyone, but I think that makes it all the more special.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 29, 2015)

A number of FL towns prohibit liveaboards, check before you buy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 29, 2015)

Manatee said:


> A number of FL towns prohibit liveaboards, check before you buy.



Towns? I knew many marinas prohibited them, but entire towns? Wow - thanks!

Karma seems to have other plans for me right now, so for the time being it seems I'll serve out some more of my sentence in PA. :sour:


----------

